# JTree mit Checkboxen anpassen



## Tonipasta (17. Sep 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe einen JTree mit Checkboxen erstellt. Nun würde ich gerne das ganze soweit anpassen. Der Aufbau ist:

Wurzel
|
---Ast 1
|
---Ast 2

usw. An jedem Ast hängen ja dann die Blätter. Ich möchte nun erreichen, dass wenn ich alle Blätter eines Astes deaktiviert habe, dass der Ast dann ebenfalls deaktiviert wird. Gibt es da eine einfache Lösung? Z.Z. gehe ich zum Ast, gebe mir alle Blätter aus und laufe die in einer Schleife durch, wenn die Anzahl der deaktivierten mit der Anzahl der Blätter des Astes übereinstimmt dann deaktiviere ich den Ast. Etwas umständlich wie ich finde.

Desweiteren hätte ich es gerne, wenn man ein Blatt (oder mehrere) deaktiviert, dass der zugehörige Ast dann eine andere Checkbox hat - grauer Haken oder andere Hintergrundfarbe, damit ich nach dem zuklappen weiß, dass nicht mehr alle Blätter in diesem Ast aktiviert sind.

Und dann ist mir aufgefallen, das ich sowohl an der Checkbox als auch an dem Text der dazugehört, die Checkbox aktivieren/ deaktivieren kann. Ist es möglich das Verhalten so zu ändern, dass man nur noch an der Checkbox aktivieren/ deaktivieren kann?

Bin für Hilfe jeglicher Art sehr dankbar, komme nicht wirklich voran...


----------



## André Uhres (17. Sep 2009)

Meinst du sowas:JTree with CheckBoxes? Siehe Santhosh Kumar's Weblog.


----------



## Tonipasta (23. Sep 2009)

Ja, im Prinzip ist es das, aber ich schaffe es nicht den Baum zu erstellen. Folgenden Beispielcode habe ich mir als Einstieg gemacht:


```
DefaultMutableTreeNode root = new DefaultMutableTreeNode("Wurzel");

DefaultMutableTreeNode[] Knoten = new DefaultMutableTreeNode[2];

Knoten[0] = new DefaultMutableTreeNode("Tiere");
Knoten[0].add(new DefaultMutableTreeNode("Hund"));
Knoten[0].add(new DefaultMutableTreeNode("Katze"));

Knoten[1] = new DefaultMutableTreeNode("Farben");
Knoten[1].add(new DefaultMutableTreeNode("Blau"));
Knoten[1].add(new DefaultMutableTreeNode("Grün"));


root.add(Knoten[0]);
root.add(Knoten[1]);


JTree myTree = new JTree(root);
JScrollPane treeView = new JScrollPane();


treeView.add(checkTreeManager);
frame.getContentPane().add(treeView);
```

Ich erstelle meinen Baum und den möchte ich an ein JScrollPane übergeben. Dieses soll dann auf mein JFrame kommen. Bekomme dabei aber immer die Fehlermeldung:
The method add(Component) in the typ Container is not applicable for the arguments (CheckTreeManager)

Was mache ich denn falsch??


----------



## André Uhres (24. Sep 2009)

Tonipasta hat gesagt.:


> The method add(Component) in the typ Container is not applicable for the arguments (*CheckTreeManager*)


In die JScrollPane kommt nicht der CheckTreeManager, sondern der JTree:

```
JScrollPane treeView = new JScrollPane(myTree);
```
Der CheckTreeManager wird einfach nur instanziert:

```
checkTreeManager = new CheckTreeManager(myTree);
```
Danach kann man ihn benutzen, um die Selektionen abzufragen:

```
checkedPaths = checkTreeManager.getSelectionModel().getSelectionPaths();
```
oder zu setzen:

```
checkTreeManager.getSelectionModel().addSelectionPaths(new TreePath[]{new TreePath(ar)});
```


----------



## Tonipasta (27. Sep 2009)

Vielen Dank, es funktioniert. Nur kann ich leider nichts auswählen?! Alle Checkboxen sind grau hinterlegt und das Häkchen ist gesetzt. Kann dies aber durch anklicken nicht ändern. Kannst du mir da auch weiterhelfen??


----------



## André Uhres (29. Sep 2009)

Tonipasta hat gesagt.:


> Kannst du mir da auch weiterhelfen??


Sicher, nur müsste ich den Code sehen (dein Arzt kann dich ja auch nicht untersuchen, wenn du dich nicht ausziehst  )


----------



## Tonipasta (9. Okt 2009)

So hier der Code. 

Meine Klasse heißt baum.java und eigentlich wollte ich ja die Checkboxen auch anklicken können. Geht aber nicht, sondern nur auf- und zuklappen. 
Schön wär's auch wenn das Aussehen wie in Win wäre...


----------



## André Uhres (10. Okt 2009)

Tonipasta hat gesagt.:


> eigentlich wollte ich ja die Checkboxen auch anklicken können. Geht aber nicht..


..weil du im "CheckTreeCellRenderer" den entscheidenden Teil auskommentiert hast, statt ihn zu korrigieren  :

```
if(selectionModel.isPathSelected(path, true)) 
    checkBox.setState(TristateCheckBox.SELECTED);
else 
    checkBox.setState(selectionModel.isPartiallySelected(path) ? null : TristateCheckBox.NOT_SELECTED);
```


----------

